# 30 day shred before and after pics :)



## JessicaM123

I am just about to start the 30 day shred for a second time after upping the weights from 1kg to 2.5kg. I thought i would show my result pictures to motivate myself to finish it again, and to show anyone who is wanting to start that you get major major results. I started at 163lbs and am now 154. My goal is 140lbs (i am 5ft 7) My waist was 31inches and it is now 27. Pics are day one, day 15 and day 30


https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv51/Jessandclio/Fotor0728175844.png 

https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv51/Jessandclio/Fotor0728181338.png


----------



## mummylove

Amazing hun i hope i look like that one day again


----------



## EmziixBo0o

That's amazing!!! Did you also diet??? Inspired me to stick at it!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm day 2 of 30DS


----------



## JessicaM123

i dieted but not healthy eating as such. I set myself a limit of 1500 cals a day using My fitness pal and didnt snack! thankyou, do stick at it, it becomes habitual at the end, and my advice is do it to music not her voice haha her voice makes me want to stop!:)


----------



## Sweetkat

My EDD is tomorrow and will join you soon after. Am also 5.7, was 140 immediately pre pregnancy (normally 130 to 135 ish) and am now 169. I would love to be 135 again and have the flat stomach you have. I have to say in the pics you look like you already 140 or less - very toned! Am jealous :)

What did you go up to just before delivery and how much did you lose immediately after? You look great!!


----------



## JessicaM123

Prepregnancy i was 145. I went up to 180ish? but was 169 the day after giving birth. I am currently 152, but i'm 5ft 7. I waited until 6 week check up to exercise as i had 3rd degree tear and you will feel like a bus has hit you im afraid :p but i ate well and went on lots of walks. Thankyou very much :)


----------



## sarah0108

you look amazing


----------



## Sweetkat

I gave birth on the 8th and was 160 immediately after. Am now 148 but totally jelly like. The tops of my legs have bingo wings and my belly is horrible :(. I really want to tone up and get back down to 135. Have been walking 45 minutes a day while lo asleep and going to try the 30 day shred.

The photo is the day before yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Melydu

What is the 30 day shred? I'm only half way through my pregnancy but already thinking about my options to lose weight. I am going to try to breast feed so please tell me if that'll be affected by the shred... I have not a lot of time to lose the weigh due to being in the military and I'm already stressing.


----------



## MrsClark24

Melydu said:


> What is the 30 day shred? I'm only half way through my pregnancy but already thinking about my options to lose weight. I am going to try to breast feed so please tell me if that'll be affected by the shred... I have not a lot of time to lose the weigh due to being in the military and I'm already stressing.

It's a workout DVD by Gillian Michaels. You do it for 20min every day for 30 days. It's pretty tough!


----------



## faithforbaby

Jessica, I feel like we are very much alike! lol I was 162 after giving birth (I am 5 ft 6in). Today is 12 weeks since, and I am right around 154-151. I have been doing a lot of running and healthy eating, but just started 30 day shred! I am on day 2 and liking it so far! I am usually 140-145 prepregnancy. I am a runner and really can't get below that point due to muscle and the fact that I do LOVE to eat :) I am ready to get back there. Prior to running I was always 130-135 (dang you muscle :haha:)

Seeing your progess (esp with toning) is getting me so excited to pop it in and knock out day two! Way to go girl!! 

I think...if I can figure it out I will post some pics as well! :thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

faithforbaby said:


> Jessica, I feel like we are very much alike! lol I was 162 after giving birth (I am 5 ft 6in). Today is 12 weeks since, and I am right around 154-151. I have been doing a lot of running and healthy eating, but just started 30 day shred! I am on day 2 and liking it so far! I am usually 140-145 prepregnancy. I am a runner and really can't get below that point due to muscle and the fact that I do LOVE to eat :) I am ready to get back there. Prior to running I was always 130-135 (dang you muscle :haha:)
> 
> Seeing your progess (esp with toning) is getting me so excited to pop it in and knock out day two! Way to go girl!!
> 
> I think...if I can figure it out I will post some pics as well! :thumbup:

I really want to take up running! Is it the best way to tone and loose weight??


----------



## faithforbaby

EmziixBo0o said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> Jessica, I feel like we are very much alike! lol I was 162 after giving birth (I am 5 ft 6in). Today is 12 weeks since, and I am right around 154-151. I have been doing a lot of running and healthy eating, but just started 30 day shred! I am on day 2 and liking it so far! I am usually 140-145 prepregnancy. I am a runner and really can't get below that point due to muscle and the fact that I do LOVE to eat :) I am ready to get back there. Prior to running I was always 130-135 (dang you muscle :haha:)
> 
> Seeing your progess (esp with toning) is getting me so excited to pop it in and knock out day two! Way to go girl!!
> 
> I think...if I can figure it out I will post some pics as well! :thumbup:
> 
> I really want to take up running! Is it the best way to tone and loose weight??Click to expand...


I Loooooove to run! That is how I lost weight originally! I was 130-135 fresh year of college and was started on BCP to get a period. It made me gain 15lbs in one month! :dohh: Yikes! So I took up running and lost it all. I have also realized that with running so long as you run 3-4 times a week you mntn weight. I am doing the 30 day shred now in the am and running in the evening. Once I am done with the 30 day shred, I will just run. My legs always look great running. The only thing I can nevvvver get super tone is my tummy. Google like couch to 5k and that is a great start! They didn't have that when I started running years ago, so I just would start out running a minute, then walk a minute, or run for one song and walk the other. When it comes to distance running, the first 3 miles are always the worst. After that, I just looooove it! :thumbup:


----------



## emzul

I started the 30 day shred on Monday, so today was day 5. I was doing Insanity before that, I managed to get to week 3 (there are 10 weeks in total, you do 6 days a weeks and have 1 days rest) but for some reason I could never get past week 3! 
I am one of them that needs something to work towards, like an event or a holiday! 

I decided to do the 30DS this time round because its easier (still not EASY) than Insanity. I like that the workouts are much shorter (20 minutes) because I have to get up before work to do it! I work FT and spend my evenings revising once Charlie has gone to bed. Insanity workouts are 43 minutes minimum, so I love 30DS being half this!

I think once I get done with 30DS I will get back to Insanity, hopefully my fitness levels will be much higher this time round.

Can I just say, you look AMAZING!!! If I look half as good as you, I will be bloody happy! x


----------



## Claudia83

I use to use 30DS for 2wks straight when I was happy with my weight and was going to an event and it was magic. Even then, when I was 'smaller' it was a tough work out! Now that I'm much bigger, I can't imagine doing it. I'm working out with fitness classes (zumba, pilates mat) and using the eliptical/treadmill and once I feel my endurance go up, I will commit for one month and do 30DS again! I know a couple of people who use it sparingly in their workout routine when they are crunched for time and swear by it.


----------



## Melydu

I got my DVD in the mail yesterday! I know I can't start yet but I'm excited to try it out, thank you girls for the recommendation!


----------



## sam2eb

Well done!! You look fab!!


----------



## Lollip0p

Is the 30 day shred, the same exercise routine for 30 days? or different routines each day? just wondering if i could use the videos on youtube, however they only seem to do day 1, and no more days, or will i have to buy the dvd?


----------



## OwlBump

Wow you look amazing :) I tried the 30 day shred last year but pushed way to hard to start off with and i hurt so bad by day 3 i stopped :( 

I want to try it again and hopefully take it a little easier to begin with


----------

